# Lemond Tete De Course Trade / WTB / FS?



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

I have a 2006 Lemond Tete De Course in a size 59. This is the Ti/Carbon frame. After riding it for a bit I realize that it is a bit too large for me - I need a size 57.

A total long shot but....I am looking to see if anyone has a 57 Lemond Tete De Course frameset. I was actually looking at maybe doing all carbon this time so it would be looking for a 2008 Tete in a 57.
Willing to look at buying the frameset as well.

Or I also would be willing to look at trading, selling my frameset or possibly the entire bike.

Specs:
Full Dura Ace 7900 (50/34, 172.5 crankset)
Bontrager XXX Lite fork
Bontrager Race X Lite Wheelset
Bontrager Inform RXL Saddle
Bontrager Race XXX Lite stem/seatpost
Winwood carbon handelbar
Chris King headset


----------

